# Fotocommunity, Freestock



## Lukas (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit zwei weiteren Studenten ein Fotoportal eröffnen. Dies möchten wir machen, weil wir Spaß dran haben. Uns ist bewusst, dass der Markt davon überlaufen ist, aber dennoch möchten wir so eine Seite machen.

Es soll eine Portal sein, wo Fotografen ihre Fotos gegen kleines Geld anbieten können.

Habe ihr vielleicht Ideen zu den Features und co, die ihr vielleicht bei den jetzigen Seiten vermisst oder die nichit so gut sind? Sind Community-Features sinnvoll oder eher nicht? Spirch: Nachrichten, Freundesliste, Profil etc.

Vielen Dank!


----------

